# What is the recipe of the Maggi cake?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2018)

Easy way to make maggi cake recipe step by step.

Ingredients:

Serves 10


For the doght=2cup purpose flour
1tbsp warm oil
1tsp ajwain seeds
1/2 cup water (as required)
For the filling=Maggi noodle 3cup boiled
1/2cup potato boiled
1tbsp chopped oninon
1tsp greated ginger
1tsp chopped green chillies
1tbsp maggi masala powder
1tsp chopped coriander leaves
1tsp salt to taste
3 cup oil for deep frying
*Description*


Fristly,make dough combine flour,salt,ajwain seeds and oil together now add water in batches and knead for 5minutes.knead to a smooth and soft dough.cover it with damp cloth keep it aside for 15minutes.
In a another bowl take boiled maggi noodle,boiled potatoes,chopped onion,green chilli,coriander,red chilli powder,maggi masala powder and salt mix them well make filling for samosa.
After 15 minute,take the dough remove from damp cloth and knead the dough again until soft smooth.divide it into 5medium portions and make round shaped balls from it.
Take one dough ball and press it between your palms to flatten it a little.put it over the rolling board and roll out into round shape puri having appox 5-6 inch diameter. Cut into two semi-circles.
Now spread water with the wet finger on the cut side edge to moister the surface.
Take one semi-circle and give it a shape of cone by folding it from both sides and pressing themto seal the sides.
Put 2-3tbsp filling in the cone. Do not over fill the stuffing otherwise,you will not be able to seal the edges properly in next step.
Wet the edges with moist finger press it tightly with your thumbs and index finger to seal them.make all remaining samosa in same way.
Now heat oil in a pen,drop the samosas in the hot oil fry it until golden brown all the sides.now Maggi Noodle Samosa is ready.serve it with chutney or tea.
Thanks and Good Luck!


----------

